# Low Buy it Now on Restored 1938 Schwinn Ebay



## bobcycles (Dec 1, 2020)

oh...

wait!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=264878103788


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2020)

Whoa!!! The attention to detail, the level of craftsmanship, the hours of research involved--none of which were applied here! Such an abuse of the word 'restored'.  Yea maybe I'm being a little harsh but c'mon man---"patriotic custom" would be a more apt description.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 1, 2020)

SOB.............   

I don't care for those original fenders.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 1, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> SOB.............
> 
> I don't care for those original fenders.



Ha Ha ha

They are pretty funny.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 1, 2020)

The shipping from Berlin Germany is really reasonable. Ignaz would probably be happier if that stayed in his homeland. lol


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 1, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> The shipping from Berlin Germany is really reasonable. Ignaz would probably be happier if that stayed in his homeland. lol




hmmmmm....could be the nazis are up to their old tricks...winning us over with a Patriotic bicycle..
once it lands on US soil ....BLAMO!


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 2, 2020)

OH MY !!!!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 2, 2020)

Not low enough....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 2, 2020)

well... it is red white and blue, so it has that going for it. the new owner will be the coolest Mom in the 4th of July parade


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 2, 2020)

The color of the fender braces don’t match.


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 2, 2020)

Bozo the clown bike!


----------



## vincev (Dec 2, 2020)

I would buy it if it were not a girls bikes.lol


----------



## 1motime (Dec 2, 2020)

There is that nasty "restored" word again


----------



## JOEL (Dec 2, 2020)

Restorted.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 2, 2020)

JOEL said:


> Restorted.



Exactly....


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 2, 2020)

Restored, my butt. I think this has been a topic of discussion a few times...


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 2, 2020)

24" wheels in 26" fenders or 26" wheels in 28" fenders?  As a used car salesman once told me, "there's an ass for every seat."


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Dec 8, 2020)

If he decides to part it out I have first dibs on turn signals!


----------

